# Sudwala



## klynn (Jun 10, 2006)

If you have sold your Sudwala timeshare did you do the paerwork yourself or have someone do the closing for you?  I need to sell my Sudwala weeks and I'm wondering the best way to do the transfer.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jun 11, 2006)

When I found a buyer for my Sudwala week, I let Ron Rutter do all of the paperwork and closing for me.  It was a cinch.


----------



## got4boys (Jun 13, 2006)

Do you know what the fees were that Ron charged?

Peggy


----------

